# Well...it's Here



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Impressive Specs...here is one of my interior comparo's for starters:

2007 Tundra Interior Room vs. 2006 Dodge MegaCab
Front Headroom 40.2 -0.6"
Front Legroom 42.5 +1.5"
Front Hip Room 63.0 in	-1.9"
Front Shoulder Room 66.6 in	-1.1"

Rear Headroom 38.7 in	-1.8"
Rear Legroom 44.5 in +0.3"
Rear Hip Room 62.6 in	-1.8"
Rear Shoulder Room 65.4 in +1.1"

Huge rear seat space - I have to wonder though if you can slide the rear seats so that you can change the seat back angle. 381hp. 401tq. 6spd trans and 4.30 gears with the tow package. MPG is rated at 16/20 for this version (wow). I saw that the max trailer weight for the 4x2 CrewMax with 5.7 and tow package is 10,400 with a GVWR of 7,000 (wish it was 500lb higher with the weight of the truck). Does anyone know yet what the GCWR is for this truck? Specs are impressive no doubt. It looks like Toyota sure has taken a home run swing at the big 3 this time.

-Curtis


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Impressive specs there but I am not sure how they can claim those high MPG'S with that much hp/tq. I would be intrested to see how that turns out.

Jeff


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sure is purdddddyyyyyy!!!!!!!

I just ran some numbers from the Toyota site.

4935 lbs. Curb Weight
2065 lbs. payload
----------------------
7000 GVWR

That looks good. At least the numbers add up. However, they do not give a GCWR......









I would think that once you add options and fuel to the truck, you are going to max out very quickly.

Looks nice, though.......

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

You better watch the price. Bet the 5.7L is optional, standard on the MegaCab but optional on everything else. Also bet that they only have the Limited versions available. I wouldn't be surprised to see that MegaCab in the $46K range and a regular Limited in the $43K range. We all know you can't talk Toyota down much so is it that great of a deal? It is making me very curious if nothing else.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

A guy I work with just got one.
He gets about 13mpg.
Boiling the tires is not a problem. 
He paid $47k loaded with nav and stuff.

Hey, it must be nice to be a single guy!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

jlbabb28 said:


> Impressive specs there but I am not sure how they can claim those high MPG'S with that much hp/tq. I would be intrested to see how that turns out.
> 
> Jeff


My guess is that it is because the 5.7 only comes with a 6 speed auto and the final OD is steeeep. I saw the trans ratios somewhere on the Toyota site but cannot find it now. The last gear is higher in the 6 speed (only available on the 5.7l) than it is on the 5speed they pair with the 4.7l.

I agree with Tim though - if you have say, a 650lb tongue weight trailer you are going to be coming up quickly on the gvwr with just 4 people, their luggage and fuel. That is why I mentioned the wish for an extra 500lb in the gvwr.

I thought I would mention also the turning circle. Here are some numbers for comparion:

2002 Supercrew (what I have): 45.9ft
2006 Dodge MegaCab: 49.7ft. (gulp)
2008 Ford SuperDuty CrewCab SB: 53.5ft (eep)
2007 Toyota Tundra CrewMax: 44ft. (how'd they do that)

Hate to say it but I think that Ford is going to be at the bottom rung of the ladder in the 1/2 ton lineups. I am just glad that Mark Fields fellow revived Ford's "Hurricane/Boss" 6.2l engine program but it sounds like that will not see the market until the summer of 2008 when the refreshed F-150's show up. That is a bit of a bummer. Over the years, I have really come to love my SuperCrew and am somewhat disappointed that if I were buying today (which I am not), nothing in the Ford lineup would appeal to me like the Dodge MegaCab and the 07 CrewMax do.

Curtis


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

47K for a 1/2 ton truck????? I know thats loaded with all of the creature comforts but my gosh! I could not do that no matter how much I wanted one. At that price the diesel looks better and better.

Jeff


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> 47K for a 1/2 ton truck?????


That's almost what I paid for my house 13 years ago.









The sticker on my 03 3/4 ton Burb was 46K! Of course, I got it used.

Mark


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

That sloshing noise you hear is me drooling...

Reverie


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

kjdj said:


> I thought I would mention also the turning circle. Here are some numbers for comparion:
> 
> 2002 Supercrew (what I have): 45.9ft
> 2006 Dodge MegaCab: 49.7ft. (gulp)
> ...


From an 'overview' link at TundraSolutions: "Compared to the previous Tundra, an increased tire-turning angle reduces the turning radius."

Another quote from the same link regarding towing:

"The optional Tow Package for iForce V8 models increases towing capacity significantly, up to 10,800 pounds, depending on the model and drivetrain (see specification sheet). The Tow Package is available on all V8 models and is standard on Double Cab Long-Bed models.

The Tow Package starts with a one-piece hydro-formed towing receiver integrated into the frame prior to bed installation. The structure attaches to each side of the frame around the rear spring shacklesâ€™ frame cross-member with 12 bolts. Tow Package rear springs provide increased full-load rear suspension height and maintain full range of suspension travel. The Tundra stays level even with 1,000 lbs. of tongue weight or payload.

The Tow Package also upgrades Tundraâ€™s cooling and electrical systems. A water-to-oil engine oil cooler speeds engine warm-up and reduces friction at startup. The automatic transmission fluid warmer â€" first in the segment â€" warms the fluid quickly under cold ambient conditions, and the instrument panel gains an ATF temperature gauge. A power steering fluid cooler is added below the radiator.

Electrical upgrades include an under-dash connector pigtail for a third-party trailer brake controller, both a seven-pin and a four-pin trailer brake connector near the hitch, and 20-25 percent greater alternator output (depending on engine). The final touch is a set of optional telescoping towing mirrors (available on 5.7-liter V8 models only). When the Tow Package is ordered for the 5.7-liter-equipped Tundra, its six-speed automatic transmission gains a TOW/HAUL shift mode, selectable by a dedicated switch. The TOW/HAUL shift mode applies specific logic for transmission upshift and downshift control, favoring and holding lower gears when accelerating or decelerating to enhance driver control and safety."

I'm looking forward to seeing these on the road! Increased competition just benefits us, the consumers. Although I'm not in the market for a new truck any time soon.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

A friend of mine bought a brand new 06 Toyota Tundra, last year. Just couldn't wait to get it!! He, too, was impressed with the MPG ratings.......until he DROVE it for a while. He has since parked his new Tundra, and only drives it occasionally, and started driving his 98 Ford pickup again, so he could afford gas. He's an a/c technician/electrician/jack of all trades, that's retired and does repair work all over the area. Said the Tundra was eating him up in gas, that he averaged about 14 MPG in mixed driving.
Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Truck!!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

That sounds like quite the truck but also sounds like 3/4 ton price.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

My dealer told me they won't have them until Feb. or Mar.. My nephew works for a company that makes aftermarket blowers. They have two of them in there shop they are going to build blowers for. Management has a deal with Toyota and he's not allowed to sneak me in for a look. He's say's they are really nice though.


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

Rubrhammer said:


> That sounds like quite the truck but also sounds like 3/4 ton price.


And on that note, I hear that Toyota will be coming out with a 3/4 ton diesel in the near future. Supposedly costing the same as that 1/2 ton you just bought.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

New article on MSN today. http://autoshow.autos.msn.com/autoshow/det...umentid=1693725

FYI.

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Having seen one in person, I have to say that the marketing is much more impressive than the truck. Very nice overall, but definetly not anything that spectacular. I guess that Toyota emblum makes it worth more than the competition!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man, those are some impressive numbers!

It will be interesting to see how the truck does in the marketplace. That Toyota quality is a great selling point, but that is a lot of money! In any case, anything that raises the bar will ultimately benefit all of us.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK....got a question (or 2).

My van (Toyota) was in for service yesterday, they had just received the new Tundra brochures, and Kathy's hand automagically reached out and picked one up. Started talking to Mr. Sales Guy who told her that (1) the only new Tundra that is "out there" will be a Dealer's truck / the one's for you & I to touch won't be on the lots until Feb (at the earliest); and (2) "Toyota has not yet released pricing" / "Nope. Hasn't breathed a word".

Sooooooo.....Where are you seeing them? and Where is this pricing info coming from?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> OK....got a question (or 2).
> 
> My van (Toyota) was in for service yesterday, they had just received the new Tundra brochures, and Kathy's hand automagically reached out and picked one up. Started talking to Mr. Sales Guy who told her that (1) the only new Tundra that is "out there" will be a Dealer's truck / the one's for you & I to touch won't be on the lots until Feb (at the earliest); and (2) "Toyota has not yet released pricing" / "Nope. Hasn't breathed a word".
> 
> Sooooooo.....Where are you seeing them? and Where is this pricing info coming from?


Yeah ........ What She said


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> OK....got a question (or 2).
> .....
> Sooooooo.....Where are you seeing them? and Where is this pricing info coming from?


Yeah ........ What She said








[/quote]
oooooh, Tami! I like that!! 'She' with a cap. 'S' ... very nice touch indeed


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> OK....got a question (or 2).
> .....
> Sooooooo.....Where are you seeing them? and Where is this pricing info coming from?


Yeah ........ What She said








[/quote]
oooooh, Tami! I like that!! 'She' with a cap. 'S' ... very nice touch indeed








[/quote]

You got it 'Sister'


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

You guys are really bursting my bubble. I got my 2006 Double Cab Tundra last year new for just over $23K. I was hoping to just check to see what the delta price would be to upgrade to the 2007, but if it is in the $35 to $40K range then I am happy to have purchased mine in 2006!

And you know I would probably want a bigger trailer once I got a bigger truck.....it happens all the time. It's a vicious circle!

-Sam


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

It looks like a great truck but if they don't lower the price I will never buy one. I have owned both Chevy and Ford trucks and have never had a big problem with them. In fact my Chevy lasted 11 years had almost 200,000 miles on it when I traded it in and I never once had it in the shop for repairs I didn't even change the brakes.

When I bought the DW her Tahoe we looked at the Sequoia they would only drop the price from MSRP a couple hundred dollars and would not even let me test drive one. Said they don't do trst drives anymore,







I went the Chevy dealer and I got them to drop the price $14,000 off MSRP and I love this rig and it is as good as the Sequoia in my book. So if they can't price it competitively then count me out.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> would not even let me test drive one. Said they don't do trst drives anymore,


Sounds like a bad dealer. Purchased a toyata for the wife last year. We had to wait as it was still on the way here. They gave us one to drive untill it got here. Its a great truck. Very well built.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> OK....got a question (or 2).
> 
> My van (Toyota) was in for service yesterday, they had just received the new Tundra brochures, and Kathy's hand automagically reached out and picked one up. Started talking to Mr. Sales Guy who told her that (1) the only new Tundra that is "out there" will be a Dealer's truck / the one's for you & I to touch won't be on the lots until Feb (at the earliest); and (2) "Toyota has not yet released pricing" / "Nope. Hasn't breathed a word".
> 
> Sooooooo.....Where are you seeing them? and Where is this pricing info coming from?


Judy, Pricing is available in late January. The first models out will likely be Limited as 1)they want extra return on their investment and 2) they create a bigger market splash. When I bought my first year Double Cab it was the only SR5 in the state but there were several hundred Limited's in the state at $38K back then. Yikes!

If you really want them be patient for a year or look at the end of this year. The pricing will be out of this world. Another thing to do would be to go and get an '06 which you could get for a song because they can't get rid of them.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Just heard on the news there is a recall on 06 Tundras and other models.
david


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd never buy ANY truck that I couldn't test drive first.
Thats worse than a blind date.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Katrina said:


> I'd never buy ANY truck that I couldn't test drive first.
> Thats worse than a blind date.


Excellent point Jim

Don


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

My good friend is a Toyota mechanic and he told me that last week Toyota Corporate had a "demo" day spread out over several days for all the local area dealership employees to go to. The day was set up with classroom info and then driving tests. In addition to the new Tundra, they had a 2007 Silverado, 2006 Dodge 1500 with a Hemi, and 2006 Ford F-150.

He and all the other people were able to do back-to-back comparisons between all 4 trucks. All trucks were the 4-door model. All trucks carried 4 people and there was a 900 lb payload in the bed of each truck. They did acceleration, braking, slalom and towing tests. The towing test included a medium sized utility trailer with another 900 lb payload in it as well. All of this was confined to a large parking lot at a place called Cal-Expo in Sacramento, CA.

My friend felt the closest competitor to the all-new Tundra was the 2007 Silverado. Followed by the Dodge, then the Ford. Toyota is really promoting (which weâ€™ll start seeing in commercials very soon) that they are using larger, more solidly built components then the other trucks in itâ€™s class. For example, the rear ring gear is 10.5 inches vs. 9.5 used on the others. The disk brakes are larger then the competition too for better stopping power. The 5.7 liter in the â€˜tow-haulâ€™ mode has a 4.30 gear ratio. The drive shaft is huge! He said. The engine was very powerful and whisper quiet inside.

I asked him if there was any discussion on whether Toyota would be introducing a diesel at some point. He said that in one of the classes the Toyota rep was asked that and said something along the lines that probably Toyota would be developing a Tundra Hybrid. So it would be a V-8 with an electric motor that would develop huge amounts of torque that way. Toyota has made tremendous progress in their Hybrid technology over the years and going the way of a Hybrid would make sense as Toyota positions themselves as an environmentally friendly company. The other comment the Toyota rep made was that it is harder to find diesel fuel stations than gas stations and by going the Hybrid route Toyota owners would still be able to fuel up at regular gas stations, thereby making it more convenient.

I think it will be interesting to see which direction Toyota takes in the future with itâ€™s truck engines. As we know, electric motors make tons of torque and coupling that to the new 5.7 V-8 would be awesome. Toyota has Hybrids for the Highlander, Prius and Camry that outperform their non-Hybrid versions.

It will be interesting to see what Chevy, Dodge and Ford do next.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Fourwinds said:


> That sounds like quite the truck but also sounds like 3/4 ton price.


And on that note, I hear that Toyota will be coming out with a 3/4 ton diesel in the near future. Supposedly costing the same as that 1/2 ton you just bought.








[/quote]

That would be bad news for the Big Three.


----------

